# She's soo sore after her shots :'( NORMAL?



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

Hello everyone it's been awhile since I've last posted but I'm quite worried about Kahlua! She's 5 years old and went to the vet yesterday for her shots, she got her [i'm just coping off the vet bill now] -> Fe Luk/FIV & FVRCP + VScalici shots and she just seems miserable since shes been home. She is eating and drinking normally and using the litter box but she's soo slow moving around and climbing the stairs it's just soo sad to watch, is this normal?? has anyone else experianced this? Should I be calling the vet? It just breaks my heart!


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes, some cats will be lethargic and may even have a slight fever after being vaccinated. 

You essentially are intentionally making your cat a little sick, so that it can form antibodies to fight a full-fledged assault.

Give it another day and just watch for now IMO.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Malley never reacts well to shots. She is always a little sore and lethargic. It is normal for the first 24-48 hours. As long as she is not vomiting, you should be ok. If she starts to vomit, take her to the vet as she may be having an allergic reaction.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Muffin was very lethargic and refused to eat very much for about 2 or 3 days after her first few rounds of shots, but each time she was fine thereafter.


----------

